# Support overseas for troops



## proudnurse (18 Sep 2006)

I just wanted to leave a message here, to thank all the men and women overseas. I could be you someday, because I am going to the recruiting office this week. I was wondering, if there is any place maybe online or somewhere, that you can "adopt a soldier" that may not be receiving letter mail or email? I would be willing to take the time to do that also. From what I have found so far, there is not alot of support groups for the Canadian Soldiers, I know that there is many for the US troops. I have written to some soldiers from the US but would like to offer some support to the soldiers from Canada (I live here of course  I just sit here sometimes and wonder what more can we do? Or even to support some of our wounded veterans by writing email to them also. 

Cheers, Rebecca


----------



## gaspasser (18 Sep 2006)

Hi proudnurse and welcome to our world and your support. If you go to the main DND/CF site, you can write to the troops from there and probably get replies galour.  Either search this site for it or try www.dnd.ca ( I think).  As for joining up, there's always room for one more nurse.
Have a Good 'un
gaspasser


----------



## proudnurse (18 Sep 2006)

Thank You! I am already thankful that I have found this board, and reading the messages has given me so much more encouragement  thank you for the reference to the site and I will definately be reading more!

Rebecca


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48206.0.html

Here is a whole topic on it, and ways to contact the Troops is in that thread.


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Sep 2006)

Hi proudnurse.  There are a few adopt a soldier programs for Canadian troops.  There is the Chosen Soldier program (where I got mine from) just email louise.jarvis@sympatico.ca and she will hook you up with someone in Afganistan.  Also there is the Canadian Angels http://www.canadianangels.org/

You might also want to have a look at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48206.0.html and there is a discussion on items to send at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48450.15.html

Welcome to the fold. ;D


----------



## Trinity (18 Sep 2006)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> Thank You! I am already thankful that I have found this board, and reading the messages has given me so much more encouragement  thank you for the reference to the site and I will definately be reading more!
> 
> Rebecca


if you like the site so much...  feel free to become a member....

It's in no way required I will add, but most of us like supporting it so the owner
can keep it up....

$20 a year..  plus you get an army.ca coin and t shirt  AND the next 10 people
get a support our troop sticker?


----------



## GUNS (18 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> if you like the site so much...  feel free to become a member....
> 
> It's in no way required I will add, but most of us like supporting it so the owner
> can keep it up....
> ...



$20.00??????? is this correct


----------



## paracowboy (18 Sep 2006)

holy hell folks. Let the girl get used to the place before you start pimping Mike out.


----------



## patrick666 (18 Sep 2006)

I've mentioned it before but I believe www.marriedtothecanadianforces.com has 'adopt a soldier' campaign. It's worth checking out anyway.


----------



## proudnurse (18 Sep 2006)

Hahaha para you are funny! It's actually $30 a yr to join the site. I joined last night and found out. No big deal, this is a great board with a wealth of information and good support network. I would not mind the yearly fee. 

~Rebecca


----------

